# Another Generator Question



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I am interested in a generator. In doing a search on this forum as suggested I ran accross the Yamaha EF2400is.

Is it true that it will power the AC?

How does it compare with the Honda 2000?

The Yamaha and Honda are close to the same price - but would need two units to power the AC with the Honda.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

FlashG said:


> I am interested in a generator. In doing a search on this forum as suggested I ran accross the Yamaha EF2400is.
> 
> Is it true that it will power the AC?
> 
> ...


I can't answer your questions but I have a few comments. I looked at the 2400 & 2800 models a while back. I like that they were compact and light and had a decent run time. The 2400 could be paralleled as I recalled, so if you needed more a second unit is an option. It's 2400 watts is peak watts, kind of an instantaneous value. The operating watts will be less (guessing 15% less). You can look at the spec's on your A/C unit get the startup (current) amps and compare that to max current on the generator. My guess is that a 2400 watt generator would be questionable. There are those on this forum that know for certain. I'm sure they'll chime in.

My 2¢


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think the Yamaha is a great Generator as good as a Honda, this is the unit I was going to buy before I found the Kipor with a little more power. This unit is solid and like most Inverter generators it is quite. I saw this gen running a AC at a local RV show and it was doing a good job but we are only 50 feet above sea level. There is another Yamaha that has a battery with a boost function that will run a AC with ease but don't know the model number. Others who have this gen should be able to give you a better review.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

We originally bought the 2400is, but we couldn't run our A/C with it. I think others have been able to run thiers. The output of the generator is right at the A/C's demand. I suspect one or the other was not within their specifications. I returned it to Cabela's and got the 3000is with a battery and haven't had any issues with it running my wifes blow dryer. I haven't had the run the A/C with it.

I would NOT recommend this route.

The 3000 is heavy (150#) and an absolute pain to get in and out of the trailer. The 2400 was about 80# with gas, but it is bulky and difficult to handle (and it doesn't come with wheels). After every camping trip I have a sore back for about a week.

As for the generator itself. It runs great and I think the quality is equal to Hondas - but it needs a trailer with a ramp.

As soon as I can convince my wife, I'm selling this boat anchor.

I would get a couple Honda 2000's or consider the Magna 3000 after some further research.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I owned the 3000iSEB and it did fine with my Outback and even used it with the Raptor a bit. That said I don't really think the 2400 will power the AC as well as you would like. Yes it may run the AC, however when you plug in the converter/charger will also start sucking power. You will need to make sure the fridge is only set to LP, and any other 110v appliances are off. I agree with phxbrit that the 3000 is heavy if you are lifting it. The plus to it is that it has wheels if you have a ramp to load with. Looking back on my purchase I was happy with it, I do think sticking with the Honda/Yamaha line is a safer bet. I think buying two Honda 2000s with the link is one of the best and lightest ways to use a generator setup, if you don't need two then you can run only one.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

The Yamaha 2400 ran our AC just fine (actually, I had the fan on "low", but it worked fine nonetheless). It's a really awkward, heavy thing, though, and not nearly as quiet as you might hope.


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

Not too confuse the issue, but I just tried my EU-2000 on my new 245rks with the Dometic 13.5 AC and it powered it OK. Of course the fridge was in gas mode, no lights, micro etc...good enough for those days caught without an electrical hook-up.

Now this was at sea-level, I'm sure add some elevation to this picture and it's a no go for sure.

I monitored the AC and it held steady at 120-121 volts.

Ron W.


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

I installed a hard start kit (capacitor) on my previous 13.5 dometic A/C unit and never had any problems operating it with my Honda EU2000. It is usually the start-up that the smaller generators have trouble with. I Have not tried running the Carrier on our new 30RLS yet but the 2000 should be able to handle the operating load under most circumstances. I also installed an inline amp meter on my previous trailer so that I could monitor the total amp draw on the generator as it ran.

Dave


----------

